# Rescue Ink



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/24/nyregion/thecity/24pet.html?pagewanted=1&ref=thecity



> Quote: THEY met on the local hot rod scene. They saw one another at tattoo conventions around the area, comparing bikes. They looked like heavies, a band of Hells Angels, with nicknames equally tough: Mike Tattoo, Big Ant, Johnny O, Batso, Sal, Angel, Des.
> 
> Tough Guys and Puppies They meant no harm. Clad in leather, inked to the hilt in skulls and dragons, with images of bloodied barbed wire looped about their necks, they shared something else — a peculiar tenderness for animals, and the intensity needed to act on the animals’ behalf when people abuse them.


http://www.rescueink.org/


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw this article and loved it! I used to have such an biased opinion of bikers....then I met some at a funeral for a friend's dad who was big into Harley's. I've never met a nicer group of people! They even put on a benefit for my friend's family to help defray medical expenses.

Good for them for changing minds and hearts all around!!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

OMG.....I love it!!!! Animal Cops needs to hire them!!!

Gotta love how love of animals can bring people together!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

In my misspent youth, I knew a few bikies and one of the leaders of a particular group had a dog called "the kid". Whenever he left an event, he always said "I gotta get home to the kid" whether people knew he meant the dog or a child. He always put the dog first and he certainly lost no respect for it - maybe he even gained some!!


----------

